

Show HN: Howard – Text him your thoughts - mikehmorrissey
http://www.howardapp.com/sign_up

======
lunarcave
Well, here's the thing. I'm curious about it. I want to see what it is and
what it does.

But the fact that it directed me to the sign up page first and not the home
page, coupled with the fact that the home page not having absolutely any
information about the product makes me not want to try it out.

------
rgovind
You should give some information before asking us to sign up

------
mikehmorrissey
Text Howard your thoughts now. organize them later.

~~~
caffeinewriter
This really gives very little information on what your app actually does. You
should add an about/FAQs page, and really, really elaborate on what Howard
does.

